# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Печать УПД 8.2

## NiVeR

Здравствуйте!Искал поиском но что то не нашел -загрузил печатную форму УПД 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.130).но на печать не выводится пишет .

 Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!
Поле объекта не обнаружено (НаАвансКомитента)

В чем причина подскажите пожалуйста
И если нужна другая печатная форма для мой версии где можно качнуть?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!Искал поиском но что то не нашел -загрузил печатную форму УПД 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.130).но на печать не выводится пишет .
> 
>  Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!
> Поле объекта не обнаружено (НаАвансКомитента)
> 
> В чем причина подскажите пожалуйста
> И если нужна другая печатная форма для мой версии где можно качнуть?


1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.130) -это платформа
Нужно указать конфигурацию и ее релиз, а также по какой ссылке брали внешние печатные формы

----------


## NiVeR

> 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.130) -это платформа
> Нужно указать конфигурацию и ее релиз, а также по какой ссылке брали внешние печатные формы


 редакция 10.3 (10.3.15.9) а скачивал уж не помню где где то в свободно доступе болталась

----------


## alexandr_ll

> редакция 10.3 (10.3.15.9) а скачивал уж не помню где где то в свободно доступе болталась


Пробуйте эту:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7c1X/kvdaV84Kw
Проверял на 10.3.35.1  (10.3.15.9 - нет у меня в наличии)

----------


## NiVeR

> Пробуйте эту:


Спасибо,но не подходит к этой версии совсем :)

Форма(189)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Создать): {ВнешняяОбработка.ВПФ_УПД.М  одульОбъекта}: Переменная не определена (ОбщегоНазначенияКлиентСе  вер): {ВнешняяОбработка.ВПФ_УПД.М  одульОбъекта}: Переменная не определена (ОбщегоНазначенияКлиентСе  вер)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо,но не подходит к этой версии совсем :)
> 
> Форма(189)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Создать): {ВнешняяОбработка.ВПФ_УПД.М  одульОбъекта}: Переменная не определена (ОбщегоНазначенияКлиентСе  вер): {ВнешняяОбработка.ВПФ_УПД.М  одульОбъекта}: Переменная не определена (ОбщегоНазначенияКлиентСе  вер)


Может быть обновить УТ 10.3 до последнего релиза?
ТАМ УПД встроенная

----------


## NiVeR

> Может быть обновить УТ 10.3 до последнего релиза?


Тут два вопроса 
1. я уж и забыл как обновлять ,последний раз года 3 назад наверное это делал:D(хотя если повожусь вспомню как это сделать)
2 где качнуть файл для обновления

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Тут два вопроса 
> 1. я уж и забыл как обновлять ,последний раз года 3 назад наверное это делал:D(хотя если повожусь вспомню как это сделать)
> 2 где качнуть файл для обновления


Файл конфигурации http://www.unibytes.com/TySQefxJk2oL...A%25D0%2598%21
Порядок обновления
http://infostart.ru/public/116882/

----------

NiVeR (29.01.2016)

----------


## NiVeR

Спасибо!!!!!Попробую :)

---------- Post added at 11:16 ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 ----------

Не растет кокос :(
ошибка при подключении к информационной базе метод объекта не обнаружен connect

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо!!!!!Попробую :)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 ----------
> 
> Не растет кокос :(
> ошибка при подключении к информационной базе метод объекта не обнаружен connect


Как вы обновляете?
Вот краткая инструкция:
1.Запустить 1С в режиме конфигуратор
2.СДЕЛАТЬ АРХИВНУЮ КОПИЮ !!!
3."Конфигурация"-"Открыть конфигурацию" 
4."Конфигурация"-"Поддержка"-"Обеновить конфигурацию"-"Выбор файла", кнопка "Далее"
5. В открывшемся окне выбираем файл 1сV8.cf в соответствующем каталоге (например BP_2.0.50.4_CF)
6. Кнопка "Готово" - "ОК" Дождаться обновления (может занять довольно продолжительное время)
7. Принять изменения
8. После завершения обновления запустить программу в режиме "предприятие" подтвердить лицензионность
   дождаться окончания обновления

----------


## NiVeR

> . После завершения обновления запустить программу в режиме "предприятие" подтвердить лицензионность


Конфигурация базы данных не соответствует сохранённой конфигурации

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Конфигурация базы данных не соответствует сохранённой конфигурации


Вы не завершили обновление
Конфигуратор
Конфигурация
Обновить конфигурацию базы данных

----------

NiVeR (29.01.2016)

----------


## NiVeR

> Вы не завершили обновление


Да ! Все кокос вырос, спасибо огромнейшее :vseok:

----------

